# Replaced Dash now Headlights won't work



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a 69 GTO that I just replaced my dash and put in a new dash harness. Everthing worked except the dash lights before I started and figured that burned out bulbs were the culpret.

Everything seemed to go ok when I pulled the old dash and swapped everything to the new one, however there is one problem. I don't have any dash lights or headlights. The taillights work but not the headlights or any of the dash lights. The warning lights, turnsignals (inside and out), heater control light and cigarette lighter light all work. I checked the connections and all seem to be tight and all the fuses are good. 

Since I have tail lights and the other lights, just no headlights or dash lights, I believe the switch is good. 

The light harness under the hood seems to be intact and worked before with the old dash and harness.

I'm a bit stumped. It has to be something simple that I missed but I can't figure it out.

Is there suppose to be a ground strap on the printed circuit or light switch? There wasn't one on either when I pulled them, but then again the old harness was hacked up pretty good by previous owners so it was hard to tell what was done through the years.

Any help would be apprciated, I'm really itching to get it back on the road while there is still some nice days left.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

I presume that when you say all lights work ecept headlights and dash lights, that the front parking lamps also come on, but not headlights? Dash lights should come on when parking lights come on (first stop when you pull on light switch knob, second turns on headlights as well).

Inre dash, the illumination is of course variable. Any chance that you are at the lowest setting (twist light knob, I believe ccw for more)? Could potentially be a bad circuit on the printed board (replacements are available and easy to replace, not too expensive).

My initial thought is that they (headlts, dashlts) sound like separate issues to me, given that your headlights previously worked.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

1970 Lemans said:


> I presume that when you say all lights work ecept headlights and dash lights, that the front parking lamps also come on, but not headlights? Dash lights should come on when parking lights come on (first stop when you pull on light switch knob, second turns on headlights as well).
> 
> Inre dash, the illumination is of course variable. Any chance that you are at the lowest setting (twist light knob, I believe ccw for more)? Could potentially be a bad circuit on the printed board (replacements are available and easy to replace, not too expensive).
> 
> My initial thought is that they (headlts, dashlts) sound like separate issues to me, given that your headlights previously worked.


Thanks for the input.
I got the dash lights to come on by gronding the gauge circuit board's ground screw to the frame. So that problem seems to have been overcome.

The front parking lamps do not come on. The rear lights come on regardless of how far I pull out the switch knob. 

However I still don't have headlights. I'm wondering if there is suppose to be a ground strap on the headlight switch. I don't think so since there is metal to metal contact already when the switch is installed to the dash.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

The front parking lamps and the taillamps are supposed to come on at the same time (at first stop of switch). Given that your taillamps come on, it sounds like to the switch is OK and that the problem is potentially related to a connection to the front light harness ( that will control both headlts and parking lts). I would recheck connections, looks for signs of corrosion at the plugs that might be interferring.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

1970 Lemans said:


> The front parking lamps and the taillamps are supposed to come on at the same time (at first stop of switch). Given that your taillamps come on, it sounds like to the switch is OK and that the problem is potentially related to a connection to the front light harness ( that will control both headlts and parking lts). I would recheck connections, looks for signs of corrosion at the plugs that might be interferring.


I checked the connections and they don't seem to have any corrosion and seat well. I'm at a loss to figure out why, I guess my next step is to pull the fuse block and look to see if there are any bad connections between it and the engine compartment plug end.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Could be a damaged switch ,or a bad ground, or a blown fuse. make sure the bulkhead connector is still tight.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Eric Animal said:


> Could be a damaged switch ,or a bad ground, or a blown fuse. make sure the bulkhead connector is still tight.


The switch seems ok because I have dash and tail lights and they dim. There doesn't seem to be a fuse specifically for the headlights and parking lights. Am I missing something? 

Also, I don't know where the ground be for the front lights? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There should be grounds to a body connection (core support) near each headlight. ALSO your BEAM SELECTOR switch (on the floor)could be stuck or bad. I am not too familiar with the 69 GTO.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe the high and low beams connect to eachother with a ground wire and then a single wire to a ground location, per side. Although, grounding each light seperately would be better yet......I'm guessing that is not your problem since you only worked with the dash wiring.

Here's a passenger wiring diagram:
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f50/4992d1246463897-gto-wiring-diagram-scans-scan0001.pdf


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's prolly a bad connection at the switch, fuse panel or dash ground......common when "digging " around in the dash!:willy: Might have to trouble shoot it by "jumping stuff".


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

68greengoat said:


> I believe the high and low beams connect to eachother with a ground wire and then a single wire to a ground location, per side. Although, grounding each light seperately would be better yet......I'm guessing that is not your problem since you only worked with the dash wiring.
> 
> Here's a passenger wiring diagram:
> http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f50/4992d1246463897-gto-wiring-diagram-scans-scan0001.pdf


Thanks, 
I have two brown wires going into the plug that goes into the headlight switch. My old one only had one brown wire in the same location. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Eric Animal said:


> It's prolly a bad connection at the switch, fuse panel or dash ground......common when "digging " around in the dash!:willy: Might have to trouble shoot it by "jumping stuff".


I checked all the connections and they seem ok. I guess jumping stuff is my next step. I just wish I had a plan to what to jump from where to where. I guess it will be a crap shoot. 

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try these guys: Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram 917 861-9131 they sell nice COLOR laminated wiring diagrams for classic cars. I have one for my 67 GTO....very nice! Eric


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Eric Animal said:


> Try these guys: Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram 917 861-9131 they sell nice COLOR laminated wiring diagrams for classic cars. I have one for my 67 GTO....very nice! Eric


Thanks,
I ordered one from AMES that should be here on Monday. If that one doesn't help I'll try these guys.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, just take your time and be methodical. It is probably something simple. You will find it. E


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Successarty:

Turned out to be a bad splice in one of the lines providing power to the switch. I had to unwrap most of the harness from the switch back to the fuse block to trace the wires, so rewrapping it under the dash was the toughest part of the whole fix.

Thanks everyone for your inputs and advice.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers I knew you could do it!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

glad you found it. are you saying the new harness was faulty? just curious. been considering some new wire but i might just stick with what i have.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

66tempestGT said:


> glad you found it. are you saying the new harness was faulty? just curious. been considering some new wire but i might just stick with what i have.


Unfortunately yes. Whe I figured it out I thought about returning it because it has a 1yr warranty, but decided against it because that would mean taking the dash completely out to remove it. I checked all the other connections to make sure they worked (even if they wern't being used) just to make sure.


----------

